# Disgraceful



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2017)

Totally disgraceful.

Dope testing at the 2017 Summer Championships
October 2, 2017
Dope testing at the 2017 Summer ChampionshipsFurther to the National Pony Society Councils decision to undertake dope testing at the 2017 Summer Championship Show, the following results can now be released. Three separate animals were randomly selected for testing. 1.A sample taken as a random test from Inspector Montablano at the National Pony Society (NPS) Summer Championship Show showed the presence of acepromazine and hydroxyethylpromazine sulphoxide, a sedative. At a meeting of the NPS disciplinary panel on Thursday 14th September, producers Ms Smith & Mr Pitt were suspended until 31st December 2018 from competing in any NPS affiliated class or at any NPS Shows Inspector Montablano, who won the Ottergayle Supreme In Hand Show Hack & Riding Horse Final and was Reserve Champion Riding Horse Breeding at the NPS Summer Championships, has been disqualified from his placings there. Ms Smith & Mr Pitt are also required to pay the dope-testing fee of £1016.40. 2. A sample taken as a random test from Rowfantina Royal Occasion at the National Pony Society (NPS) Summer Championship Show showed the presence of cetirizine, a drug used in the treatment of allergic rhinitis. At a meeting of the NPS disciplinary panel on Thursday 14th September, owner Mrs Burchell-Small was suspended until 31st December 2017 from all or any of the rights and privileges of membership of the NPS. Rowfantina Royal Occasion, who won the Horse of the Year Show Colne Mountain & Moorland Lead Rein Qualifier at the NPS Summer Championships, has been disqualified from his placing there, and suspended from all NPS-affiliated shows until 31st December 2017. Mrs Burchell-Small is also required to pay the dope-testing fee of £1016.40. 3.In addition, a sample taken as a random test from Griashall Jamie at the National Pony Society Summer Championship Show returned a negative result.


----------



## alainax (2 October 2017)

So 2 out of 3 tests were positive? Wow!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 October 2017)

I couldn't agree more!

Surely exhibitors realise that ponies are likely to be subject to testing, do they just cross their fingers and hope that their animal will slip through the net?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I couldn't agree more!

Surely exhibitors realise that ponies are likely to be subject to testing, do they just cross their fingers and hope that their animal will slip through the net?
		
Click to expand...

Inspector Mantoblano is an in hand young hunter.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 October 2017)

Words fail me.


----------



## ester (2 October 2017)

my thoughts exactly, two out of three is awful, something they are going to have step up obviously.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 October 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Inspector Mantoblano is an in hand young hunter.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, of course, sorry, trying to do 2 jobs at once!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 October 2017)

Did they only do 3 tests throughout the whole championships? If so you can see why people know they can get away with it. What are the chances of getting done? 1 in 1000?

Utterly dispicable behaviour full stop!


----------



## ester (2 October 2017)

It would seem so, it's nuts!


----------



## millikins (2 October 2017)

That is awful. I read it as this being the first time any dope testing has been undertaken, looks like they have a very serious problem.


----------



## ycbm (3 October 2017)

Agree with you AA, absolutely shameful. 

I did BE for years and was dope tested once. No-one else I know has ever been dope tested  at an event. With dope tests costing £1,000,  horse sport just can't afford it, can it?  So I don't know what the answer is. Cheating for gaining kudos or money just seems to be part of human nature.


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2017)

This may be a wake up call though. It should make the societies increase the numbers and hopefully stop a few chancers from doing it.


----------



## milliepops (3 October 2017)

Shocking.

I had no idea the testing amounted to that much, though I suppose it makes sense somehow... I was dope tested at a BD area festival in the summer, the vet told me that they pulled about 5 horses at random across the champ shows though it's the first time it had happened to me in 12 years of affiliated dressage.  Did make me tighten up on what I'm feeding though just in case.... unfortunately one of the manufacturers of the feed i was using did not reply to my questions about the NOPS scheme so I've swapped to be on the safe side!


----------



## tallyho! (3 October 2017)

It's not a wake up call... over time someone gets caught, it abates for a bit then it's rife again and they'll find something else thats not detectable. If they want a wake up call, it has to be 100% coverage as standard


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2017)

How common is dope testing in the showing world? Not very, I believe.

Of course doping is disgraceful, but so is not running a regular spot check testing system to catch out and/or deter the cheats.


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

They don't really need something not detectable though if the chances of being tested are so minimal... and one of them only has a ban until dec this year, so fine for next season.


----------



## conniegirl (3 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			It's not a wake up call... over time someone gets caught, it abates for a bit then it's rife again and they'll find something else thats not detectable. If they want a wake up call, it has to be 100% coverage as standard
		
Click to expand...

unfortunatly 100% coverage would cost millions, and that is money that the societies do not have. you can literally have thousands of horses over the course of the week at champs 

I think automatic testing of anything that comes 1st at a champs would be a good start. mind you at £1000 a test that is soon going to mount up to the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Fiona (3 October 2017)

That's scary....  Two out of three positive 

Fiona


----------



## tallyho! (3 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			unfortunatly 100% coverage would cost millions, and that is money that the societies do not have. you can literally have thousands of horses over the course of the week at champs 

I think automatic testing of anything that comes 1st at a champs would be a good start. mind you at £1000 a test that is soon going to mount up to the hundreds of thousands.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't come down in the last shower you know. What I'm trying to say is, it's not a wake up call - it will continue. Of course 100% is unfeasible and it won't happen so people will keep on taking a gamble.


----------



## conniegirl (3 October 2017)

and CHAPS have just announced the results of thier championship dope tests:

Random Dope Testing was carried out at the 2017 CHAPS Championship Show.
Six animals were tested and we are pleased to announce that all tests came back negative.
The animals forward for testing were: 
Phoenix, Helen Pickles; 
So Sweet, Rachel Cowan; 
The Panda, Elle Waters-Jones; 
Hello Dolly II, Steph Bradshaw; 
Broadband, Mrs D Rutherford; 
Cavalier Jack, Lorraine Taylor.

Very different results to the NPS ones!


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

be interesting to know what types they are?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 October 2017)

Fiona said:



			That's scary....  Two out of three positive 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...


Do you think they picked them randomly ?
I wonder .


----------



## Fiona (3 October 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Do you think they picked them randomly ?
I wonder .
		
Click to expand...

If you tested all the lead rein and FR entrants I wonder what the results would show???

In answer to your question though, I reckon they would have to have paperwork to prove that ponies were selected at random for testing, or would I be wrong in that??

Fiona


----------



## conniegirl (3 October 2017)

ester said:



			be interesting to know what types they are?
		
Click to expand...

Phoenix, Helen Pickles; - Inhand Native youngstock ( I think)
So Sweet, Rachel Cowan; Non Native ridden horse 
The Panda, Elle Waters-Jones; Native ridden pony
Hello Dolly II, Steph Bradshaw; Native ridden pony
Broadband, Mrs D Rutherford; Show Cob
Cavalier Jack, Lorraine Taylor. MAxi Cob

All coloured obviously


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 October 2017)

AA, that's appalling!  
The NPS  have done random testing for years, one of mine was in a group of 6 that were tested in 89, all were clear that year.
I have no idea if the random testing was stopped for a while, but it was def done there from 81 to 2004.
Ponies (UK) also used to do random testing at their champs too.


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

thanks CG, mostly because I figured most natives/traditionals/cobs as opposed to the plaited types might be less likely to need sedating .


----------



## WelshD (3 October 2017)

ester said:



			They don't really need something not detectable though if the chances of being tested are so minimal... and one of them only has a ban until dec this year, so fine for next season.
		
Click to expand...

If its any consolation I believe both lost HOYS qualifications, The pony did also qualify at another show though so if they had membership of another society they may well still be at HOYS

I do feel a bit for the connections of the pony, they are decent people and it could be that they did not realise the problem, plenty of small ponies are given antihistamines primarily for itching or allergies (not sure why this particular pony was given it I'm not saying it has sweet itch or anything) and given a few days confined to a flimsy stable I can see why it may be given to a pony at a stay away show, it may be banned but I am one who would not think it would be on a banned list - that's no excuse for not checking but I would guess that's the reason why one punishment is more lenient than the other

The horse I think is an awful situation but again if they have (and I would say they definitely do) membership of other societies they will be back in the ring soon 

In the great scheme of things not showing in NPS shows is not a big deal to some, there are plenty of other shows and that's why punishments like this are no real deterrent


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

Yes I did see about the HOYS ticket too, as it should be. Interestingly it seems that they did not have to pay the dope test fee as it is specifically mentioned for the other pony. 

In some ways this is where it is a shame there are so many societies as neither of them are really stopped from showing compared to say any of the other equine sports where if you were caught BE you wouldn't be eventing affiliated or able to do any qualifiers.

Given the former is a producer and the latter is owner I presume the lead rein is home produced? Or does it just depend who does the entry/puts the pony forwards?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 October 2017)

ester said:



			Yes I did see about the HOYS ticket too, as it should be. Interestingly it seems that they did not have to pay the dope test fee as it is specifically mentioned for the other pony. 

In some ways this is where it is a shame there are so many societies as neither of them are really stopped from showing compared to say any of the other equine sports where if you were caught BE you wouldn't be eventing affiliated or able to do any qualifiers.

Given the former is a producer and the latter is owner I presume the lead rein is home produced? Or does it just depend who does the entry/puts the pony forwards?
		
Click to expand...

The Burchell Smalls are producers ester.

IMHO Professionals should have a minimum of a full year ban  - to the end of the following year. Hit them hard in the pocket with a fine, they'll also get hit by a drop in trade too.


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

Ah ok, no sympathy at all then! thanks for clarifying .

It was just notable that one said owner and the other said producer and I wondered who the buck really stopped with with regards to sanctions.


----------



## tallyho! (3 October 2017)

WelshD said:



			If its any consolation I believe both lost HOYS qualifications, The pony did also qualify at another show though so if they had membership of another society they may well still be at HOYS

I do feel a bit for the connections of the pony, they are decent people and it could be that they did not realise the problem, plenty of small ponies are given antihistamines primarily for itching or allergies (not sure why this particular pony was given it I'm not saying it has sweet itch or anything) and given a few days confined to a flimsy stable I can see why it may be given to a pony at a stay away show, it may be banned but I am one who would not think it would be on a banned list - that's no excuse for not checking but I would guess that's the reason why one punishment is more lenient than the other

The horse I think is an awful situation but again if they have (and I would say they definitely do) membership of other societies they will be back in the ring soon 

In the great scheme of things not showing in NPS shows is not a big deal to some, there are plenty of other shows and that's why punishments like this are no real deterrent
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately cetirizine is well known for it's main side-effect - drowsiness.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 October 2017)

When the ROR dope tested the other year they had 3 positive tests. All 3 were produced horses and all 3 owners were fined - not the producers! The owners probably didn't know half of what was going on! And the producer gets away scot free!


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

ah so different for different societies then.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 October 2017)

ester said:



			ah so different for different societies then.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is no uniform way of doing things. This is where showing is so screwed up. They really need 1 main regulating body and have the others as sub-categories.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 October 2017)

I thought the antihistamine could easily be a mistake, and reading the owner's comments it seems that this pony was taken at the last minute (although it must have been entered?) and was given some antihistamine for a sting the day before.  I can see how easily this could have happened, and that is why the penalty is much reduced.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Unfortunately cetirizine is well known for it's main side-effect - drowsiness.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Something I have learned today.


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

It's a non-drowsy antihistamine but still a side effect for some. 

I'm just a bit gobsmacked that anyone can be doing affiliated competion and administer medications the day before an event without seemingly thinking, let alone someone for whom it is their profession.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2017)

I was tested under SHB (GB) rules, Royal Shrewsbury HOY's qualifier class, not that I had any clue the authorities were on the ground and it was an interesting morning to say the least.  Loads of entries in the catalogue including all the great and the good in the hunter world, there was no doubt the standard was going to be red hot.  I was a little confused to see only a few in the lights and panic set in that my horse (a MW) was still on the truck, a quick text back to folks on the truck to get him ready quick.

There was even less in the middles than the lights, yet the horses were on the ground.  The penny dropped when I was told to take the horse to a waiting vet in the collecting ring !

There were plenty of lorries that did not unload and non of the hunter classes were well supported.  We didn't stay on the ground so no idea what happened later in the day or even if the vet was working for other societies.


----------



## WelshD (3 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Unfortunately cetirizine is well known for it's main side-effect - drowsiness.
		
Click to expand...

In humans yes but I'm not sure if there are any studies on equines. Certainly my pony was having 40 tablets a day at the height of his problems with no signs of drowsiness. I just think if you knew something was on the banned list and was traceable in a sample then you'd pick something with a more certain result if you really wanted to run the risk


----------



## WelshD (3 October 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			I thought the antihistamine could easily be a mistake, and reading the owner's comments it seems that this pony was taken at the last minute (although it must have been entered?) and was given some antihistamine for a sting the day before.  I can see how easily this could have happened, and that is why the penalty is much reduced.
		
Click to expand...

At most shows you can enter HOYS qualifiers on the day, the pony just needs to have been logged on the HOYS database and have a ref number. 

People send ponies to these people because they do right by 'their' ponies, I may be in the minority but I do believe that this was an unintentional breach of the rules


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 October 2017)

WelshD said:



			At most shows you can enter HOYS qualifiers on the day, the pony just needs to have been logged on the HOYS database and have a ref number. 

People send ponies to these people because they do right by 'their' ponies, I may be in the minority but I do think this was an unintentional breach of the rules
		
Click to expand...

The NPS summer champs entries close 8+ weeks prior, (like most huge shows)  there is no way the pony was entered on the day in this instance.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 October 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			The NPS summer champs entries close 8+ weeks prior, (like most huge shows)  there is no way the pony was entered on the day in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

No I think you can enter certain classes on the day. Ones that aren't finals that you have had to have previously qualified for.


----------



## WelshD (3 October 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			The NPS summer champs entries close 8+ weeks prior, (like most huge shows)  there is no way the pony was entered on the day in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly all shows have a closing date, entering before the closing date usually gets you a reduced entry fee compared to that of entering on the day. A lot competitors in HOYS qualifiers enter on the day as once they have qualified they wont need to go on to pay £50 or so for the next qualifier so they play it show by show


----------



## SO1 (3 October 2017)

People do give shop bought anti histamines to horses that get stung. My pony got stung his leg swelled up & gave him some piriton & he was fine the next day.  However one would expect professional producers to know what is on the list of banned items in order to prevent their clients being caught out. Even if unintentional in the case of the pony it makes the producers look either ignorant of rules that it should be their business to know or dishonest neither will be great for their business reputation. As to how random the sampling should be may be two random selections & then a further one that is one of the champions.


----------



## conniegirl (3 October 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			The NPS summer champs entries close 8+ weeks prior, (like most huge shows)  there is no way the pony was entered on the day in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

No, postal entries closed on 13th July, online entries on the 17th of July  but entries on the day are accepted at an additional £10 per class. 
It's written all over the first few pages of the schedule
http://www.nationalponysociety.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/NPSSummerChampsSchedule-2017.pdf


----------



## Dolsey1 (4 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Phoenix, Helen Pickles; - Inhand Native youngstock ( I think)
So Sweet, Rachel Cowan; Non Native ridden horse 
The Panda, Elle Waters-Jones; Native ridden pony
Hello Dolly II, Steph Bradshaw; Native ridden pony
Broadband, Mrs D Rutherford; Show Cob
Cavalier Jack, Lorraine Taylor. MAxi Cob

All coloured obviously
		
Click to expand...

Phoenix is a 5yo but was tested from an in-hand class.

I would like to know whether all of those tested are HP or are some also pro produced?


----------



## conniegirl (4 October 2017)

Dolsey1 said:



			Phoenix is a 5yo but was tested from an in-hand class.

I would like to know whether all of those tested are HP or are some also pro produced?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry thought she was one of your youngsters, 

I'm fairly sure Hello Dolly is professionally produced but I dont know about the rest


----------



## tallyho! (4 October 2017)

WelshD said:



			In humans yes but I'm not sure if there are any studies on equines. Certainly my pony was having 40 tablets a day at the height of his problems with no signs of drowsiness. I just think if you knew something was on the banned list and was traceable in a sample then you'd pick something with a more certain result if you really wanted to run the risk
		
Click to expand...

It's banned for a reason.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			No, postal entries closed on 13th July, online entries on the 17th of July  but entries on the day are accepted at an additional £10 per class. 
It's written all over the first few pages of the schedule
http://www.nationalponysociety.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/NPSSummerChampsSchedule-2017.pdf

Click to expand...

Oh right, there it is in print.  I didn't know the rules as my local County Show entries close weeks before the show date.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			No, postal entries closed on 13th July, online entries on the 17th of July  but entries on the day are accepted at an additional £10 per class. 
It's written all over the first few pages of the schedule
http://www.nationalponysociety.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/NPSSummerChampsSchedule-2017.pdf

Click to expand...

cheers   things have changed a heck of a lot then! 
TFF, going gaga...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 October 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Oh right, there it is in print.  I didn't know the rules as my local County Show entries close weeks before the show date.
		
Click to expand...

Some shows do still have a closing date rather than allow entries on the day as it is less paperwork. But many do allow you to enter on the day as many people want to wait for the weather, can't decide which pony to take, which show to go to etc and it gets expensive to enter long in advance if something goes wrong vs an extra £3-10 on the day.


----------



## meleeka (4 October 2017)

I wonder why dope tests are so expensive?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 October 2017)

meleeka said:



			I wonder why dope tests are so expensive?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are testing for every known banned substance. If you knew you were testing just for bute or just for a normal bog standard sedative - such as in vetting - then it would only be a couple of hundred. But to test for the more obscure and not testing for 1 specific thing takes a lot of time and effort hence why it costs so much. 

And that's before you get the shows taking a small cut to be able to afford having a vet there.


----------



## ester (4 October 2017)

I actually think that is pretty cheap to test for everything! I know how much lab time costs let alone everything else.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (4 October 2017)

EKW said:



			All 3 were produced horses and all 3 owners were fined - not the producers! The owners probably didn't know half of what was going on! And the producer gets away scot free!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure this is the case with ateast one of these cases  feeling very sorry for some owners today


----------



## popsdosh (6 October 2017)

ester said:



			Yes I did see about the HOYS ticket too, as it should be. Interestingly it seems that they did not have to pay the dope test fee as it is specifically mentioned for the other pony. 

In some ways this is where it is a shame there are so many societies as neither of them are really stopped from showing compared to say any of the other equine sports where if you were caught BE you wouldn't be eventing affiliated or able to do any qualifiers.

Given the former is a producer and the latter is owner I presume the lead rein is home produced? Or does it just depend who does the entry/puts the pony forwards?
		
Click to expand...

It was stated that both had to pay the testing fee!


----------



## tallyho! (6 October 2017)

I've sometimes wondered, if they included an amount towards dope testing in entry fee, it might deter a few more... it would be a jolly substantial fee to behold I'm sure


----------



## conniegirl (6 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			I've sometimes wondered, if they included an amount towards dope testing in entry fee, it might deter a few more... it would be a jolly substantial fee to behold I'm sure 

Click to expand...

All that would do is put off everyone who is not a millionaire! showing horses is already very expensive with some classes being in excess of £80, when you add fuel and stableing to that often 1 class at a big county show can cost £300.


----------



## ester (6 October 2017)

popsdosh said:



			It was stated that both had to pay the testing fee!
		
Click to expand...

yup  I think it was because it was on a line break I missed it, was obvious in the H+H report and then I could find it here!


----------



## CoachinaCar (7 October 2017)

Everyone needs to be very careful. If you have a competition horse and it is in a yard of other horses you need to take precautions not to cross contaminate.

My horse had all his own coloured buckets, haynets, water buckets etc and no one else in the yard was allowed the same colour. All my staff knew that my horse was not to be given anything unless it was out of his own colour and no other horse was to use his stuff, including the mixing spoon for feeds.

Never stand your horse in another horses stable, especially if that horse is on any drugs and don't let other horses stand in your horses stable.

Avoiding accidents with drugs is hard work and everyone in the yard has to be up for it.

I know someone who had their horse sedated for the farrier and competed 5 days later and the sedation came up in a dope test, she just didn't give it a thought so if your horse needs sedating to clip or shoe make sure you know the withdrawal time.

We don't know the inside story for these horses but before we condemn them it just might have been an accident, no excuse but it does not mean it was a deliberately act either.


----------



## ester (7 October 2017)

That's what I don't understand, how can you sedate your horse days before a competition and not give it a thought!?


----------



## tallyho! (7 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			All that would do is put off everyone who is not a millionaire! showing horses is already very expensive with some classes being in excess of £80, when you add fuel and stableing to that often 1 class at a big county show can cost £300.
		
Click to expand...

Yes so why spoil it for yourself and cheat?


----------



## tallyho! (7 October 2017)

ester said:



			That's what I don't understand, how can you sedate your horse days before a competition and not give it a thought!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I don't get this and vets are under obligation to tell you about withdrawal... every vet even the students from the practice I use always tells me. I assume it's their protocol and I guess I'm mistaken for thinking it's routine practice.


----------



## conniegirl (7 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Yes so why spoil it for yourself and cheat?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously i dont cheat ans its hard work to make sure horses are clean.

But all charging a doping fee on every entry will do is make it impossible for those of us who are not millionaires to compete and will just make it an even more elitist sport and is unlikely to actually make it a cleaner sport since the vast majority of those doping so far have been professionals


----------



## honetpot (7 October 2017)

I do not think a small amount on every entry is going to make that much difference. Showing is expensive, you have to be a member, horse registered, owner registered, entries stabling diesel, clothes , tack and is an extra £5 going to make that much difference.

  Showing already has a poor reputation for favours being done, so you loose your place that you have trailed round countless shows, and spent hundreds £ on because someone gives a horse a couple of ACP? Which is being probably being given not for what its was prescribed for, which also breaking the law.
   I used to show for fun, and know a few people who are far more serious about it, if you are spending that amount of money a levy is a drop in the ocean. What if it did knock out the pros who should know better, if they are banned across all societies for a couple of years, more room for new faces. 
   There is also the question of who they sell these ponies on to, their price based on a performance when sedated. These ponies can be worth a lot of money, bought by families for their competition record and then they wonder why they can not reproduce it. 
    So for anyone buying a pony after HOYS this week perhaps a drug test should be included in your budget. It may cost you a £1000 but perhaps could save thousand and a lot of heartache.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 October 2017)

honetpot said:



			I do not think a small amount on every entry is going to make that much difference. Showing is expensive, you have to be a member, horse registered, owner registered, entries stabling diesel, clothes , tack and is an extra £5 going to make that much difference.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it will in the grand scheme of things. If you eneed 4 classes that's another £20 to add onto your entry fees and first aid. Why should I pay an extra £20 a week to cover the costs of dope tests which I know mine will pass? Why should I pay for the tests of those who fail? Most shows wouldn't get enough entries to cover 1 dope fee test let alone any more so it's entirely pointless punishing and tarring everyone with the same brush.


----------



## CoachinaCar (7 October 2017)

ester said:



			That's what I don't understand, how can you sedate your horse days before a competition and not give it a thought!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with you ester but the rider I was talking about is very amateur, keeps her horse and retired pony at home on her own and dope testing just did not occur to her, she isn't in the sort of environment where it is discussed. She had also only given a small amount of sedalin and again it did not occur to her that it would still be in the horses system 5 days later, he always feels his normal self to ride the next day so as I say it never occurred to her, it does now.


----------



## tallyho! (9 October 2017)

honetpot said:



			I do not think a small amount on every entry is going to make that much difference. Showing is expensive, you have to be a member, horse registered, owner registered, entries stabling diesel, clothes , tack and is an extra £5 going to make that much difference.

  Showing already has a poor reputation for favours being done, so you loose your place that you have trailed round countless shows, and spent hundreds £ on because someone gives a horse a couple of ACP? Which is being probably being given not for what its was prescribed for, which also breaking the law.
   I used to show for fun, and know a few people who are far more serious about it, if you are spending that amount of money a levy is a drop in the ocean. What if it did knock out the pros who should know better, if they are banned across all societies for a couple of years, more room for new faces. 
   There is also the question of who they sell these ponies on to, their price based on a performance when sedated. These ponies can be worth a lot of money, bought by families for their competition record and then they wonder why they can not reproduce it. 
    So for anyone buying a pony after HOYS this week perhaps a drug test should be included in your budget. It may cost you a £1000 but perhaps could save thousand and a lot of heartache.
		
Click to expand...




EKW said:



			Yes it will in the grand scheme of things. If you eneed 4 classes that's another £20 to add onto your entry fees and first aid. Why should I pay an extra £20 a week to cover the costs of dope tests which I know mine will pass? Why should I pay for the tests of those who fail? Most shows wouldn't get enough entries to cover 1 dope fee test let alone any more so it's entirely pointless punishing and tarring everyone with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a new thing to have been suggested and yes you are going to get people like you and I up in arms about why should we pleasure showing folk have to pay a premium for the dopers (usually "rich" pros)... however, you are under no obligation to enter. If you can't afford it don't do it simples... that reduces entries, pitching only the "rich pros" against themselves and no show can afford to run like that so it's a couple of shots in their own foot 1. for favours 2. for doping. I'd like to campaign for it then back off sniggering quietly to myself just because I'm an embittered twisted individual.

I was disgusted to find out there was doping in my class so I chose to stop showing, not worth the effort if I'm up against that sort of "competition". I'm there for a hobby and other people are depending on it for livelihood - not my arena. There's other things I can spend my money on. It's only pony showing after all, not life n death.


----------



## ihatework (9 October 2017)

I don't have a high opinion of professional showing I'm afraid.
I don't know what sort of budget the societies have for dope testing but IMO winners of big classes should be tested as standard + random additional tests.
And if entry/membership fees need to rise because of it, then such is life.


----------

